# Grappling club



## Eric Daniel (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey Guys, 
I was reading one of the Black Belt Magazines from July 2004. In there, there is and article about Gene Lebells new grappling club.Gene Lebell says "The club will give the user some extra musclewithout ever having to do a push-up." Anyway, along with his new club he also has a new book on the grappling club. I just wanted to let you guys know about the two new products you can buy to help your grappling. Check out _http://www.gene lebell.com._ Check it out and let me know what you think. I am going to try and get the new club but not the book. 
well I just wanted to give you guys the info I could on the newist product for grappling that I have seen. Let me know your opinions on the new grappling product around please!!


----------

